# failed hug :(



## BrandiJo (Jul 19, 2007)

sometimes, you just fail. found it on http://www.lefthandedtoons.com/?c=73 they have some funny ones ~ and some dumb kinda borderline offensive ones so view at your own risk (nothing adult rated tho)


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 19, 2007)

Also the right hand shake and the left half-hug. Usually done with guys.


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 19, 2007)

Rich Parsons said:


> Also the right hand shake and the left half-hug. Usually done with guys.


Ha! That's usually exactly what I do.  It's intimate enough to show a little affection but still manly enough to be, well, manly.


----------

